

Optimism that tech firms will kick-start economic recovery is overdone  - uuilly
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14688776&source=features_box_main

======
xiaoma
The conclusion was well-put:

 _"As with many new technologies, they overestimate the short-term impact, but
underestimate what will happen in the longer run."_

